# What is the Rarest TT and colour?



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

What are the rarest MK 1 TT's and in what colours.

I am amazed that there was never a QS in white with black roof!

Infact I think this is what I will do/create etc.

Any links to pics of rare TT's (photobucket / Flickr etc would be good)


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Merlin purple is quite a rare colour, I think. I haven't seen many on the road anyway.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would think all of the special order colours would be rare I would think white is a very rare only ever seen Waks white coupe


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

mine


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

A few people have mentioned my combo is rare of glacier blue with red leather...not sure if it is or not??


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

Left hand drive Quattro Sport in black?

Fredrik


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

tomo87 said:


> A few people have mentioned my combo is rare of glacier blue with red leather...not sure if it is or not??


I reckon your is pretty rare. Never seen one before.

There is a member on her with an Atlas Gray v6 never seen that colour before and it is beautiful


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I would say on the forum there are only 3 rare colours which are audi original paint:

Wak's White TTC
Jamal's Byzance Purple TTC
Keith's Krystal Blue TTC or is it Glacier Blue?


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

dont know about mine everyone i have spoke to doubt i have this.

glacier blue pearl with indigo leather blue roof indigo top blue dash (well was before it hit a tree) trying to find another dash in this colour.

let me know if anyone knows if this is rare


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen two purples in my area. I'd say either white or kingfisher blue, although there's that yucky brown and bronzy brown that I've only ever seen in Germany . . . [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

i always loved the merlin purple and haddnt seen any about, soon as i got mine home i saw one, somebody who worked down the road


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

White is only rare because before it became the latest trend colour,nobody would touch it and usually white cars were worth less than there other counterparts.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

This has been discussed before but here is every TT colour available. (with Links to images)

viewtopic.php?t=23262&start=0


----------



## Cris (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a krystal blue metallic which I beleive is very rare?


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine is Nogaro Blue i think its quite rare init ????? 

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

johnny cobra said:


> Mine is Nogaro Blue i think its quite rare init ?????


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Saj


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

johnny cobra said:


> Mine is Nogaro Blue i think its quite rare init ?????
> 
> JC :mrgreen:


So rare that I thin you should post up some photos so I can dream about one later :lol: :lol: I have only seen two of those in the US and UK


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I nearly bought a cherry black 225 once, this was a £1500 special order colour and was blaco with red metalic flects. 8)


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

My TTC


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

johnny cobra said:


> My TTC


 8) Your my hero I have something to dream about :lol: Don't think I am to the point where I am going to start jacking off to cars so I am still safe. :lol:


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad you like it 

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Love Nogaro [smiley=sweetheart.gif] In fact, my strut brace is painted Nogaro to match the Forge hoses 

I think Nogaro blue, Krystal blue, Atlas grey, Purple, & white have gotta be the rarest on here. Glacier is an awesome colour, but there are a few of us that have it.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

I think Aviator grey is quite a rare colour.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Check this Schnit out ----> http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com/audi-tt- ... of_colors/

I really want this one thou..


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

itsmeagain said:


> I think Aviator grey is quite a rare colour.


Avitaor is rare, although there are a couple on here & a couple of well modded ones on E38 that I have seen.


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

mineeee .. oh wait mine was never made that colour [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## edgar (Jun 24, 2009)

what about this never seen this colour before


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

edgar said:


> what about this never seen this colour before


Is that Java Green? Cant say I have seen one before.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tim G said:


> edgar said:
> 
> 
> > what about this never seen this colour before
> ...


Yes mate Java not the best colour for a TT I have seen one up here in the north east a few times


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

amiTT said:


> I would say on the forum there are only 3 rare colours which are audi original paint:
> 
> Wak's White TTC
> Jamal's Byzance Purple TTC
> Keith's Krystal Blue TTC or is it Glacier Blue?


amitt

it is definitely Krystal blue,(without going into paint codes) when i first got the car it went in for a minor repair at glasgow audi, where the bodyshop manager said it was krystal and not glacier as i thought it was, in that glacier blue has a hint of green in it.

would love to compare both colours side by side

cheers


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

I've only seen one other TT in my colour, and it was a 225 on a 52 plate.

It's Atlas Grey, here's a pic:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

keithM said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > I would say on the forum there are only 3 rare colours which are audi original paint:
> ...


Can you stick some pictures up of yours Keith? I think Glacier maybe has more grey in it, making it slightely darker than Krystal ? Glacier is often mistaken for Avus.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Rarest colours have got to be -

- White 
- Purple (although seen a few up here NE)
- Atlas grey (one of my favourite colours)
- Yellow (dont see many about)
- Dolomite grey <<< never seen another one apart from mine

& also a few weeks ago i seen a mk 1 coupe in almost the same colour as the Astra VXR blue colour looked gawjuss and really suited the TT would look unreal with the QS roof and black rims i think that combo would be very very rare


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

> by Eiphos_1830 on 3 minutes ago
> 
> Rarest colours have got to be -
> 
> ...


I nearly bought one in Dolomite Grey beofre I bought mine but someone got in there first!

Congratulations to whoever bought it, it's a lovely colour and I've not seen many about that colour since.

There's also a very similar colour to dolomite called Dolphin Grey Metalic, think that's very rare


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

Tim G said:


> keithM said:
> 
> 
> > amiTT said:
> ...


alrite tim just for you

sorry for the poor picture quality here we go


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

RichDean said:


> I've only seen one other TT in my colour, and it was a 225 on a 52 plate.
> 
> It's Atlas Grey, here's a pic:


love the atlas grey, saw a 225 roadster in glasgow the other day looked really nice


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

yes definitely slightly darker and more blue than mine


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Kingfisher blue is very rear. There isa white 225 in Gloucester driven by a middle age women, yet to speak to her and ask if it was a stndard white car tho


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> & also a few weeks ago i seen a mk 1 coupe in almost the same colour as the Astra VXR blue colour looked gawjuss and really suited the TT would look unreal with the QS roof and black rims i think that combo would be very very rare


That sounds like Kingfisher blue


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

johnny cobra said:


> Mine is *Nogaro Blue *i think its quite rare init ?????
> JC :mrgreen:


I would have bet it was the rarest colour  
John.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i think "rare" in a vehicle colour is an odd concept as with TT,s you could have any colour for £1500
so it wouls appear the the rare colours are the ones people didnt want at the time, therefore there are more silver than white
at the time of production silver was the trendy new colour for expensive cars and white wasnt, it is now reversed more new silver cars then white you take a look on any High st. just shows how fickle people are and how the car industery is even more fickle. i think red is the oly consistent always placed as "a sports car colour" but even that has changed somewhat 
Henry Ford said "you can have any colour you like as long as its black" in the late seventies you couldnt buy many black cars i believe the paint was too expensive.
but say what you like ..the other mans grass is ALWAYS greener (ummmm whiter .... errrr bluer)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mikeat45 said:


> i think "rare" in a vehicle colour is an odd concept as with TT,s you could have any colour for £1500


You could only have any colour in the Audi range


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

keithM said:


>












Nice one Keith 8) Its actually far lighter than Glacier! Like its been bleached!


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

SAJ77 said:


> Eiphos_1830 said:
> 
> 
> > & also a few weeks ago i seen a mk 1 coupe in almost the same colour as the Astra VXR blue colour looked gawjuss and really suited the TT would look unreal with the QS roof and black rims i think that combo would be very very rare
> ...


Yes it does and in my opinion this is the nicest colour it must be great to find one in this hue :wink: I think they should automatically carry a £2k premium over lesser colours :lol: :roll:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

RichDean said:


> > by Eiphos_1830 on 3 minutes ago
> >
> > Rarest colours have got to be -
> >
> ...


Dolomite is not so rare here. Mine on the day after I brought her home from the dealer...after being debadged.


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

Aviator Grey!
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85 ... 5-9008.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85 ... 5-9016.jpg

2001 225Q


----------



## sasst1 (Jul 9, 2009)

tht Atlas Grey is a lush colour, that primer gray i dont like that, i bet thats grey cause no1 wants it.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

coachvtt said:


> Aviator Grey!
> http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85 ... 5-9008.jpg
> http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85 ... 5-9016.jpg
> 
> 2001 225Q


I think AG is the rarest of the original standard colors, although it composes 50% of my garage.








cheers.


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

I get quite a few compliments on the color and it is a factory color here in the States very rare.
I guess everyone has an opinion. subject is Rarest Color! not opinions on how we like them.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> coachvtt said:
> 
> 
> > Aviator Grey!
> ...


What happens next?

1. Car gets put into garage, all nice and shiny

2. Small girl falls head first into bucket

3. Dad falls for the "it's for you" routine

4. Everything gets totally soaked by small boy

Answers on a postcard...

Ldn


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

That's an awesome image - I dream of one day being able to afford a house with a massive garage that I can turn into a 'lab' just for detailing my car.

I could spend all day doing it!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sweet looking TT!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Sweet looking TT!






country boy said:


> Yes it does and in my opinion this is the nicest colour it must be great to find one in this hue :wink: I think they should automatically carry a £2k premium over lesser colours :lol: :roll:


Haven't seen you on here much lately Charlie, you've not sold up for a MK5 just yet then !? Bet you would if someone offered you £2k over asking though!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Sweet looking TT!


One of the best on here! 8)


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

As I started this post thought I better chip in as well:

Saw a gold Mk1 TT at the EvenTT 09 in Sheffield.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I think mines quite a rare colour.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Tim G said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet looking TT!
> ...


I have been trying to talk him out of it too, Mk5 or his car, no competition, if he got a remap he wouldn't want rid - do it Charlie you know it makes sense ;-)

Charlie


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

TTQ2K2 said:


> coachvtt said:
> 
> 
> > Aviator Grey!
> ...


I would agree with you. Aviator grey all the way :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Best of all, garage floor is almost the same color.

cheers


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Tim G said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet looking TT!
> ...


I've been around,prob wont do anything this side of Xmas.Although theres a sweet Edition 30 for sale on PH...330bhp,KW Clubsport coilies,loads of APR goodies trouble is its £18k!! He will sell it standard for £15.5k though :?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

country boy said:


> He will sell it standard


[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

You need to steal that one we saw at Players on the Merc Alphards


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> I think mines quite a rare colour.


Thats my car 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

that primer looking colour i think is pretty rare :mrgreen:

there is defo a few diff purples out there too 

took me ages to find a decent merlin purple though :mrgreen:


----------



## Cris (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's my 225 TTC Krystal Blue Metallic - looks exactly the same as yours Kieth?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

How about Casablanca White, and yes it is an Audi colour not a respray










Hopefully the photo works, just managed to work out Photobucket, only been on this forum 7 1/2 years :?

E


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

keithM said:


>





keithM said:


> would love to compare both colours side by side
> 
> cheers


Keith - I have a Glacier Blue V6 with red leather - I'm in Largs:-










If you're ever down this way give me a shout.


----------

